# Best method to disable Vista/Vista 64 driver signing?



## crchickadee (Apr 5, 2007)

I've been wondering what others have found as the best method to disable Vista, and Vista 64, driver signing.

There seems about three methods to disable driver signing.

1.  A .bat command file.  I've tried a .bat file with the following various commands:

bcdedit -set loadoptions \”DDISABLE_INTEGRITY_CHECK”
bcdedit -set loadoptions \DDISABLE_INTEGRITY_CHECKS”
bcdedit.exe -set loadoptions DDISABLE_INTEGRITY_CHECKS
Bcdedit.exe /set nointegritychecks ON

With some success, but it needs to run each time, and has about, at best, a 50% success rate.

2.  Pressing F8 upon boot up, each time, and selecting to disable driver signing for that boot session.

3.  A seeming permanent, and easy OS change, which I am currently experimenting with:

Use gpedit.msc and navigate to:

User Configuration -> Administrative Templates -> System -> Driver Installation and enable the "Code signing for drivers" and then choose "Ignore". 

So far this one seems to work 100%, though I have had a few system try icons become invisible, even though the apps are still running, ATITool being one of them, but it seems to work great, and the Tool does autoload and run.  I can bring the tool up by clicking on its Icon on the desktop, though shrinking to the SystemTray is rarely successful, as it disappears on me.

Anyone else find a consistent, 'best' method to disable driver signing?


----------



## Black_ice_Spain (Apr 5, 2007)

doesnt work better than bcdedit.exe -set loadoptions DDISABLE_INTEGRITY_CHECKS at least to me :/ anyways nice try


----------



## crchickadee (Apr 5, 2007)

Black_ice_Spain said:


> doesnt work better than bcdedit.exe -set loadoptions DDISABLE_INTEGRITY_CHECKS at least to me :/ anyways nice try




Black Ice:

It's not a matter of "try".  The bcdedit command is not fully consistent and reliable for some folks.

So far, to me, it seems the third choice always locks (disables) the driver signing.  If that is the case for anyone who uses it, then that would suggest it is the more reliable and consistent method of the ones I've listed, anyway.

Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## Black_ice_Spain (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh oks =), its that i didnt have the signature problem, just that the driver doesnt start sometimes


----------



## crchickadee (Apr 6, 2007)

Yes, same here with the driver not starting, except now with the OS disabling, the driver/ATITool has always been starting now, warm or cold boot.  That's nice.  

The only issue I can find now is that even though the ATITool is running, checked via task manager and it's also doing its job with OC'ing and 2D/3D sensing, etc., is that the icon is sometimes not in the Systemtray like its supposed to be.


----------



## Black_ice_Spain (Apr 6, 2007)

i dont have any problem after atitool is running, so dunno :X

the thing is that after do the gpedit.msc thing, the system asked me again when i installed another software w drivers xD, ;X

well even pressing F8 every boot i get the error -_- so i dunno, ill just make re-enable thing on device manger


----------



## crchickadee (Apr 7, 2007)

Black_ice_Spain said:


> i dont have any problem after atitool is running, so dunno :X
> 
> the thing is that after do the gpedit.msc thing, the system asked me again when i installed another software w drivers xD, ;X
> 
> well even pressing F8 every boot i get the error -_- so i dunno, ill just make re-enable thing on device manger



That seems odd.  I use the 'Ignore' switch, and I never get asked again, and the system always boots up with the ATITool runing correctly.  Which is supposed to be how that OS change works...  hum.

Which switch did you use (Ignore, Warn or Block)?


----------



## Black_ice_Spain (Apr 7, 2007)

i used Ignore too

wait, nowadays idk what i did, i reactivated ur thing again, i keep getting asked, but atitools seemed to boot like 9-10 times correctly, maybe it works


----------



## Threeflow (Jul 23, 2008)

crchickadee said:


> 3.  A seeming permanent, and easy OS change, which I am currently experimenting with:
> 
> Use gpedit.msc and navigate to:
> 
> User Configuration -> Administrative Templates -> System -> Driver Installation and enable the "Code signing for drivers" and then choose "Ignore".



Where do I find gpedit.msc? I have searched my entire hard drive, including the system32 folder... yet cannot find it. I have folder options set to show hidden files and also show protected operating system files.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 23, 2008)

best way to disable driver signing: dont. you cant in SP1, and the performance and reliability updates for SP0 stop the permanent methods working.

The only way to disable it is to hit F8 every boot and choose the setting there.

if you want ATI tool to run, use the latest beta... it has signed drivers.


----------

